# Ever seen a Merckx like this?



## fusiongary

Can anyone identify this Merckx? Any help would be appreciated.
I can't find any info on it.
Rear spacing is 135mm
Fender and rack mounts.
Crazy clearance


----------



## cda 455

Nice touring frame.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Never seen a Merckx tourer before, probably totally custom.


----------



## fusiongary

I didn't know they did full custom builds, at least on the consumer level. Any ideas on what era this is from or what paint scheme this is?


----------



## cda 455

fusiongary said:


> I didn't know they did full custom builds, at least on the consumer level. Any ideas on what era this is from or what paint scheme this is?


See if there's a serial number on the bottom of the bottom bracket. 


If there is, go to Google and type in something like, 'Eddy Merckx touring bike serial no. __________'.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

fusiongary said:


> I didn't know they did full custom builds, at least on the consumer level


There was a time when you could walk in the door and they'd measure you and build anything you wanted. Same for Colnago. I think De Rosa still does that. 

Merckx made some really wild stuff over the years. It was a great bunch of people.


----------



## fusiongary

Cinelli 82220 said:


> There was a time when you could walk in the door and they'd measure you and build anything you wanted. Same for Colnago. I think De Rosa still does that.
> 
> Merckx made some really wild stuff over the years. It was a great bunch of people.


Thanks for the insight. I now have a better understanding of the phrase "good old days". I wish I could order like that now without having to drop 4k in the process.
If it is custom, should I keep it how it is, or respray it into a scheme that I like? I might commute on it, but I've already got a bike from Taiwan for that...


----------



## cda 455

fusiongary said:


> Thanks for the insight. I now have a better understanding of the phrase "good old days". I wish I could order like that now without having to drop 4k in the process.
> If it is custom, should I keep it how it is, or respray it into a scheme that I like? I might commute on it, but I've already got a bike from Taiwan for that...



What size is the frame?


----------



## fusiongary

cda 455 said:


> What size is the frame?


Seat tube ctc is 60cm
Top tube ctc is a tiny 56.5cm
I'll need to put at least a 130mm stem on this beast. I was hoping to put a flat bar on it but that might be out of the question. Maybe sport a 'stache now...


----------



## High Gear

Eddy Merckx Serial Numbers


----------



## fusiongary

I've been riding the Merckx tourer nearly every day for the past three months, and it is fantastic. I cant wait to put some long miles on it when the weather gets nice. I mostly used parts that I already had for the build, I'm thinking after this summer I will probably get it repainted and put some top shelf components on her.


----------



## bolo yeung

What a find. Are they 35mm cyclo cross tyres you managed to fit on it? Do you have any higher res pics?


----------



## fusiongary

bolo yeung said:


> What a find. Are they 35mm cyclo cross tyres you managed to fit on it? Do you have any higher res pics?


I'm running 32's but this frame could run 38's with no problem. I'll post a couple more pics when the weather turns decent.


----------



## atpjunkie

Paint appears to be one of the Tutti Frutii variations

sweet score


----------



## atpjunkie

fusiongary said:


> Thanks for the insight. I now have a better understanding of the phrase "good old days". I wish I could order like that now without having to drop 4k in the process.
> If it is custom, should I keep it how it is, or respray it into a scheme that I like? I might commute on it, but I've already got a bike from Taiwan for that...


there are plenty of custom shops where you can get tailored for well under 4 grand
Even French mfr Cyfac will build you custom


----------



## fusiongary

atpjunkie said:


> Paint appears to be one of the Tutti Frutii variations
> 
> sweet score


I love the way it rides, but I can't stand the way it looks. It is smooth and stable.


----------



## tarwheel2

I would jump on that frame in a second, if I ever came across one in my size and price range. I was aware that Merckx made a few touring frames, but you rarely ever see them. I loved the way my Merckx Corsa 01 handled and rode it on many supported tours, but it didn't have enough clearance for larger tires and fenders. I actually commuted on it for a while using a Carradice Barley seatbag, but my efforts to install fenders were confounded by the lack of clearance.

Let me know if you ever decide to sell the frame. Here's a shot of my Corsa in commuter mode.


----------



## cda 455

tarwheel2 said:


> I would jump on that frame in a second, if I ever came across one in my size and price range. I was aware that Merckx made a few touring frames, but you rarely ever see them. I loved the way my Merckx Corsa 01 handled and rode it on many supported tours, but it didn't have enough clearance for larger tires and fenders. I actually commuted on it for a while using a Carradice Barley seatbag, but my efforts to install fenders were confounded by the lack of clearance.
> 
> Let me know if you ever decide to sell the frame. Here's a shot of my Corsa in commuter mode.


Yeah, his Merckx frame is my size.


I fit a 58cm to 60cm horizontal TT frames. It seems like either bike frame companies didn't enough of those size frames or they're the most popular size because it's hard to find them.


----------



## cda 455

fusiongary said:


> Seat tube ctc is 60cm
> Top tube ctc is a tiny 56.5cm
> I'll need to put at least a 130mm stem on this beast. I was hoping to put a flat bar on it but that might be out of the question. Maybe sport a 'stache now...


Thanks for measuring.


Did you happen to weigh the frameset before you built it and does the frame have stickers identifying the type of metal tubing it was built with?

BTW; PM me your Paypal account address so I can send you the payment to buy the frame :ihih:  !


----------



## cda 455

atpjunkie said:


> Paint appears to be one of the Tutti Frutii variations
> 
> sweet score


Totally agree.


The color stripe paint schemes like the one on the OP's Merckx always reminds me of the BMW M1's racing team paint schemes:


----------



## fusiongary

Nice Corsa! I'm a big fan of that paint. I have been toying with the idea of selling this bike on and off for the last couple of months. It is a fantastic ride, but I have too many bikes, and this one doesn't get enough use to justify keeping anymore. When I used to commute and tour regularly, my other bikes gathered dust, but now that I live out in the farmlands, and work from home, I ride the fast bikes more often. The only thing that keeps me holding on to it is the fact that I will never, probably ever find another like it.


----------



## fusiongary

This one is really big. especially if you put big tires on it. I haven't tried anything bigger than a 32c on it, because the stand-over height is just at the point that I'd rather not go any higher. If I decide to sell, I'll let everyone here know first before it goes to the classified section.


----------



## fusiongary

I didn't weigh it, but it is made of columbus steel. I can see where the decal was originally, but no details. I'm guessing Thron. Where are you located? I'd be happy to let you check it out if you're ever in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## fusiongary

I like customs, but If I get another touring bike, it will be made of Stainless. That is where the $4k came from, I should have been more clear. I went to the NAHBS and it seems like $2500 is the starting point for most of those builders. I did check out Cyfac, and you are right, they have good prices and great workmanship.


----------



## fusiongary

Maybe I should look for one of those cars... could I fit a rack on top?
simply gorgeous.
The paint scheme on the merckx did actually appear in one of their catalogs on the Titanal frame in the 90's. And I have see a picture of an MXL in the same paint. I'm not sure if it was Tutti Frutti though. I have been wrong before though.


----------



## cda 455

fusiongary said:


> I didn't weigh it, but it is made of columbus steel. I can see where the decal was originally, but no details. I'm guessing Thron. Where are you located? I'd be happy to let you check it out if you're ever in the Pacific Northwest.



I'm in Boise. 


Where are you located?


----------



## fusiongary

I'm near corvallis, OR


----------



## cda 455

fusiongary said:


> I'm near corvallis, OR


Ah; You're on the West side of the mountains?


Yeah, if you ever decide to sell it I'll take a trip over to test-ride _and_ then take it home with me  !

I subscribe to the Rivendell theory of bike frame buying: Buy as big a frame as you can reasonably fit. Which is contrary to the racing fit, where you would buy/race the smallest frame reasonable.

I like my saddle almost even with the stem; About 9cm above the centerline of the stem.


----------



## fusiongary

Sounds good. The day may be quickly approaching, so maybe this summer we can work it out. Would you be interested in the complete bike, or just the frame set? I guess I'm wondering because I just sold the wheels to a guy who has been begging for them for a while.


----------



## cda 455

fusiongary said:


> Sounds good. The day may be quickly approaching, so maybe this summer we can work it out. Would you be interested in the complete bike, or just the frame set? I guess I'm wondering because I just sold the wheels to a guy who has been begging for them for a while.



Just the frameset.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Several interesting EM's were listed on EBay by a Belgian seller recently.
There were a few touring frames like yours. They were Thron.


----------

